# 10 gallon sump plans.. advice



## steveb3210 (May 13, 2015)

Anyone see any issues with this plan I threw together.. Do I have the setup for the baffles around the sponge correct?

I've read that wet/dry setups can cause extra nitrate build up due to the lack of anoxic media, Does adding the sponge filter in the setup alleviate that issue?

The sump setup is going into a standard 10 gallon tank to filter a reef-ready 55 gallon cube tank that will soon be home to some Cichlids...


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice looking sump but how about adding a refugium with plants to help with the nitrates. This is how I set mine up. It's been running for 3 months now and water parameters are perfect. Ph 8.2 nitrates 10 ppm ammonia and nitrites 0 ppm. Fish are super happy. Total of 20 mixed cichlids.in a 75 gal. Haps peacocks and Mbunas


----------

